# Lethargic/dead bees inside & outside hive



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Did they run out of feed?


----------



## Beesncherrytrees (May 29, 2016)

Oldtimer said:


> Did they run out of feed?


Since they were a nuc, I didn't feed them until I found them all 3/4 dead. I didn't have the heart to smoke them, or pull any frames and risk rolling any of the poor girls. I just put some 1:1 syrup inside and closed it back up. When I checked them the prior Saturday they had pollen and nectar of their own on the nuc frames, and they were building out nicely with lots of capped brood and some eggs. It had been in the high 50's F and then we had a 2 day cold snap where it was in the low 30's at highest.


----------



## Beesncherrytrees (May 29, 2016)

Oops, it was 1:2 syrup. I've tried to upload a photo but my smartphone is being tempremental. I'll see if I can get it to load on the computer after work.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

A pic would be good. Both of brood, and of food stores. 

Also a question, how did you put the syrup inside?


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

I had a package that I didn't feed and the next day or so looked exactly how your describing. I feed them with a frame feeder and sprinkled syrup over them. 
About half seemed to come back but the other half died. The hive is doing OK now.


----------



## Beesncherrytrees (May 29, 2016)

I just peeked at them and it doesn't seem like the piles have moved much. (I have a feeding spacer with plexiglass windows.) With the entrance reducer off and food inside, I think they are currently being robbed blind. This weekend I'll pull frames and see if they still have a queen. I imagine not... I hope they aren't sick because I'm sure my healthy bees are taking germs back home, along with the spoils of their travels.


----------



## Beesncherrytrees (May 29, 2016)

Do you think the mold means inadequate ventilation?


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Well in a sense yes. However that will be a function of piles of dying bees, syrup not being properly cared for by the bees, and whatever else is going on in there. It would be more important to restrict the entrance of a dying hive being fed syrup, to prevent robbing, however you can clock this to experience and next time do it different.

Thing is, with a dying hive you have to first know why it is dying and the first thing to look at is if it has sufficient feed or is starving. If it has enough feed you do NOT feed it. If the bees are dying they are a robbing target and that will be the end of them. If they are dying because they are starving then yes, they have to be fed but it's high risk and has to be done VERY carefully. IE, a tiny amount daily till they are looking healthy enough to defend themselves at which time a larger amount can be fed, and entrance size kept to absolute minimum.


----------



## Beesncherrytrees (May 29, 2016)

Oldtimer said:


> Well in a sense yes. However that will be a function of piles of dying bees, syrup not being properly cared for by the bees, and whatever else is going on in there. It would be more important to restrict the entrance of a dying hive being fed syrup, to prevent robbing, however you can clock this to experience and next time do it different.
> 
> Thing is, with a dying hive you have to first know why it is dying and the first thing to look at is if it has sufficient feed or is starving. If it has enough feed you do NOT feed it. If the bees are dying they are a robbing target and that will be the end of them. If they are dying because they are starving then yes, they have to be fed but it's high risk and has to be done VERY carefully. IE, a tiny amount daily till they are looking healthy enough to defend themselves at which time a larger amount can be fed, and entrance size kept to absolute minimum.


I think I'll try to clean out some of the dead bees next week and put the smallest part of the reducer on again. I took it off because I thought the mold was more for them to clean, on top of dead bees. If they have food in the frames, I will think maybe they got too cold to feed.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

If they are being robbed, next week is far too late. What should be done TODAY, is dead bees removed, feeder removed, and entrance put on the smallest size. At the same time assess how much feed they have in the combs, if any. If none, drizzle some warm syrup onto them in the evening after robbing has finished to keep them alive for 24 hours. Do this daily until robbing has stopped, they cannot get robbed if they have nothing in the combs to be robbed, but you have to keep them alive.

Also still post some pics if you can, we are flying blind here trying to analyse a hive we cannot see.


----------



## Juhani Lunden (Oct 3, 2013)

Beesncherrytrees said:


> . I used an oxylic acid drizzle to treat for varroa on May 13th.


How much did you put and what was the concentration on the (sugar) solution?


----------



## Beesncherrytrees (May 29, 2016)

I used the recipe of 600 ml hot water, 35 g oxylic and 600 grams of sugar. Then I used 5 ml per frame and 50 ml per hive through a 60 ml syringe. I did use tap water but I didn't see any precipitate at the bottom. I've never checked how hard our water is. From what I have read, it sounds like tracheal mites could cause lethargy too. I'm going to make grease patties this weekend. Does wintergreen oil significantly add to their effectiveness?


----------

